# Bella is definitely pregnant



## dwallen1969 (Feb 19, 2020)

The problem is we don’t know how far along she is. All our other foals were born between mid April to mid may. 2 years ago she aborted her first after 4 months. We were thinking around the middle of March we would start stalling her with her own 1/2 acre to roam. She’s very special standing about 29 inches tall. Stud is about 30. Any ideas or helpful hints, please advise. Most our mares are above 34 inches. I was assuming that the smaller they are the problems could occur.
Thanks everybody as always.
Donnie


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 19, 2020)

Are you able to post some pictures of her? It may give us an idea of when she is due ? 

Any mare can run into problems during delivery. And Maidens are usually harder to Gage , reason is they can carry much higher up in the rib cage.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Feb 20, 2020)

I will try to get some tomorrow. Her bag hasn’t started yet. I think I still have a couple months, but you never know. Also experience with mares this Size would be helpful. We’ve had 10 foals over the years and we haven’t had to do much. This my little favorite. We rescued her from a bad herd. She had bite marks all over her back. All the other foals have taken to her , we call her aunt Bella because she’s like a baby sitter. Any info about abnormal signs would be great 
Thanks Donnie


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 20, 2020)

Donnie it sounds like she is going to be a great mum if all the other foals love her 

There are plenty of of abnormal signs to watch for in a pregnancy. I would recommend you have a look through some of the pinned threads at the top of this part of the forum, especially read up on red bags & dystocia . 

The only other thing I wanted to add and being your mare is small, is to keep an eye on her weight as she nears delivery. An obese mare will have far greater issues trying to deliver than a mare at a healthy weight. 

Mares generally start to produce an udder 4-6 weeks before delivery.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## dwallen1969 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks Ryan. I gonna keep a close eye on her. I’ve done some reading on those topics before, but I’m gonna re-read them to be better prepared. I’ll keep you updated


----------



## dwallen1969 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here she is , sorry for delay. Not bagging at all. I’m thinking 4-6 weeks. Bad thing is my daughter is due then also. Me and wife trying to figure out who has to say home. They live about 2 hours away. My wife be sleeping at the hospital and I’m gonna be sleeping in a barn. Lol


----------



## plaid mare (Feb 29, 2020)

Your grand-baby will have a wonderful friend to grow up with! Good luck with both your new arrivals.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you, it’s our first grand-baby.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Mar 14, 2020)

Started bagging up yesterday. Getting closer, a little more anxious now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2020)

How is she coming along ?


----------



## dwallen1969 (Mar 27, 2020)

She’s doing great. Bag is almost full. We have her isolated in the small barn with access to about a 1/2 acre of grass. We are working from home now, so we’re keeping a close eye on her. Daughter is scheduled to have our grand-baby on April 3. Hoping Bella foals before then so my wife will be here.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been checking the live cam when ever I think of it. The picture is much better in this stall. I hope it all works out with the timing so your wife can attend both births!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2020)

Best of luck , sounds like she's progressing wonderfully. Id be getting the foaling kit ready


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 5, 2020)

This is hard to type. A few days ago our little angel didn’t make it. She started foaling and all you could see was a little bit of red bag. We immediately called the vet. She continued to try and pass the foal with no success. Vet tried everything he could do but he said her birth canal was too small. Long story short, we lost both. After all the foals we had we never had one that couldn’t deliver a foal. I’ve witnessed many scenarios but wasn’t ready for this one.
We have another due next month so y’all pray for us on that one.
On a more positive note we are new proud grand-parents. My daughter had a little girl.


----------



## Minidreamz0581 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh my goodness...I’m so sorry. This year has been a rough one for foals so far, and to lose your mare too is heartbreaking. Congratulations on your new granddaughter though! I’m sure she’ll put a smile on your face during these rough times  sending love, hugs and prayers from PA.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 5, 2020)

That is heartbreaking news! So sorry. Prayers said for a safe delivery for your other mare of her foal and gratitude for your new grand daughter.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 5, 2020)

Im so sorry Donnie, My thoughts are with you. Congratulations on the arrival of your grand daughter.

All the best Ryan


----------



## imahappyhorsemom (Apr 6, 2020)

dwallen1969 said:


> This is hard to type. A few days ago our little angel didn’t make it. She started foaling and all you could see was a little bit of red bag. We immediately called the vet. She continued to try and pass the foal with no success. Vet tried everything he could do but he said her birth canal was too small. Long story short, we lost both. After all the foals we had we never had one that couldn’t deliver a foal. I’ve witnessed many scenarios but wasn’t ready for this one.
> We have another due next month so y’all pray for us on that one.
> On a more positive note we are new proud grand-parents. My daughter had a little girl.



I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet mare and her baby. That's heartbreaking. Congratulations on your new granddaughter. I hope that she can grow up with the next foal. Thinking all the best thoughts for you.


----------



## Unbridled Joy (Apr 7, 2020)

I have been following your story and this is such sad news. My sincere condolences on your loss of your mare and her foal. Know that your grief is shared by mini lovers. I hope that the arrival of your granddaughter brings you joy in this dark time. Sending healing thoughts from Washington state.


----------



## dwallen1969 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------

